# XML-file mit Eclipse erstellen + Namespaces



## despairedNoob (2. Feb 2006)

hi community,

folgendes:
ich will in die resultats-xml-datei sowas hinkriegen:


```
<ROOT xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
      xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="XSD\some.xsd">
```

frage: wie krieg ich das mit java / eclipse hin?

zur zeit versuch ich das mit

```
XMLSerializer xmls = new XMLSerializer(fos, of);
		xmls.setNamespaces(true);
		ContentHandler ch = null;
		try{
			ch = xmls.asContentHandler();
			ch.startDocument();
			ch.startPrefixMapping("xsi","http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance");
		}catch(IOException ioe){ioe.printStackTrace();
		}catch(SAXException se){se.printStackTrace();}
```

das geht ja schon, aber wie krieg ich das mit dem

```
xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="XSD\some.xsd">
```
 in die ziel-xml-datei?

danke für die hilfe schonmal ^^


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2006)

einfach das (stinknormale) Attribut 

"xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation"

erzeugen (im StartElement des ROOT Elements, das direkt nach dem PrefixMapping kommen muss)


----------



## despairedNoob (2. Feb 2006)

stimmt... warum bin ich nicht selber auf den gedanken gekommen???

danke nochmals


----------

